# Should I Get The Epson 1400 Or 1800 Printer



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

HELLO FORUM!

I WAS WONDERING WHICH EPSON PRINTER IS BEST.
I AM SETTING UP MY SHOP AND I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT EPSON 1400 OR EPSON 1800.

I SAW THE ESPON 1400 AT STAPLES FOR $299
-OR-
GET THE ESPON 1800 REFURBISHED.$349

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME SOME INSIGHT ?

THANKS!
TH


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what are you going to do with it...the 1800 has a pigment ink...the 1400 has dye ink, but there are cis for both I think ..so you need to let us know what your intend use is.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

i need for flims i just got a screen printer ... set up ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Then I will defer to screen printers..I dont do screens...will never again pull a squeege


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

why not............


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why not??? because I hate the mixing, hate the odor, hate the clean up and just hate the mess don't like to make screens. Easier to either outsource to a local screen printer or use plastisol.. besides I am lazy and just want the $$ not the work!.. while someone else does my work for me...for a price..I can go out and sell more


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, that's the way I feel about it sometimes.  I do want to learn more about screenprinting so that I can do it inhouse, but I don't think I would want to do it fulltime.


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the eposn 1800 from epson. works fine for films but it wont print using just black ink. so sometimes it's hard to get dark films. good luck.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Why doesn't it print in solid black?


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

It Cant Do Black..........? Or U Just Not Sure How To Work ?


----------



## GreaseRags (Nov 29, 2007)

pioneer said:


> I have the eposn 1800 from epson. works fine for films but it wont print using just black ink. so sometimes it's hard to get dark films. good luck.


are you using the Fast RIP 9.0???


----------



## mrtees (Jun 28, 2007)

I have gone thru two r1800 and have been using them for the last 2 years with a halftone rip software. If you do large amounts of film output I would suggest a laser printer. I have tried cis systems and they dont work well for solid film output. Genaric cartridges are the way to go with a bulk mat black cartridge. You have to buy waterproof films because of the pigment ink.
$$$ about twice the cost of regular inkjet films. If you are planing on outputing more than 5-6 13 x 19 films a day it will cost more in a year than if you just bought a black and white laser. Not to mention halftone rip software is not cheap!!!

Take it easy.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Something doesn't sound right here....I've never heard of any kind of printer that can't shoot solid black. I know that to create films you are supposed to darken your channel to pick up on the transparencies, but the way Pioneer said it, it sounds like it doesn't print solid black at all....hhmmmm.....


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

The 1400 may be the way to go if you're just doing film. I used my 1280 with great success with regular clear film (Casey's and Silkjet). The black is very dense. Both printers use dye ink. I don't know if there's a RIP for the 1400, so you need to consider that if you want halftones.


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

the 1800 will print black. But it will not print using only black ink. and sometimes you have to print 2 films. I don't have rip I'm just starting out. Little at a time


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the Epson 1800 using FastRip and dye based ink for the black cartridge. I have gone through 4 printers in one year - all "internal hardware failure". When it works, it is great. Don't know if this experience is unique to me or not.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Haha, that's the way I feel about it sometimes.  I do want to learn more about screenprinting so that I can do it inhouse, but I don't think I would want to do it fulltime.


My toughts too.

I want to learn how to do it in order to do screenprinting in house and hopefully expand the screenprinting side of our business. However, we will never be just a screenprinter. I consider our company to be in the apparel decorating business and use the best tools / methods for the job.

If the screenprinting side of the business takes off, we will hire somebody to mange that side of the business....


----------



## Irie2012 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greetings all what is meant by a film?


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's the clear material that the printer prints on, after printed, it's the film positive.


----------



## Irie2012 (Feb 21, 2008)

is this used in heat transfer or is this a type of heat transfer, I hope I do not sound stupid here.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

A film positive has the artwork printed on it to make a screen for screen printing.


----------



## seps2007 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi

Nick from Ryonet has tested the 1400 and is very impressed with it.

Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits


----------



## worm (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm only about 1.5 steps ahead of you, I just got the Epson 1400 and am printing on inkjet vellum. I don't have a RIP or anything, just normal as you would buy and install it from the store. The ink that I'm getting on the vellum is know where near opaque enough for me to use as a negative. Mind you, I am just starting as well, but this is the problem that is holding me up at this moment. So as far as not having a RIP program or the BlackMax system, this printer is giving me problems with opacity.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Save yourselves alot of frustration and $$money$$. Get an HP 9800. I have an HP 1220C with very inexpensive film. Works absolutely great. The 1220 is not available any more but the 9800 is. Don't just take my word follow the many threads about this on 'screenprinters.net' / forums / computers...do a search for hp9800. Epsons are a pain, bulk ink clogs and you have to buy expensive Rips and film. Good Luck, Joe


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Not understanding the comment about the Epson 1400 not opaque enough. 

I've printed hundreds of transparancies for my artwork and have had no problem with the opaqueness of the ink and I don't use a RIP. I also don't do halftones yet but I'll give Ghostscript a try when I do.

The settings I use are Photo and Photo Paper Glossy for paper type and use the seperations tab for printing out my film. It works great!!

I buy the R-Film from Ryonet (waterproof).


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

treadhead said:


> Not understanding the comment about the Epson 1400 not opaque enough.
> 
> I've printed hundreds of transparancies for my artwork and have had no problem with the opaqueness of the ink and I don't use a RIP. I also don't do halftones yet but I'll give Ghostscript a try when I do.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at this printer for making transparencies but not sure on the inks yet. Are you using the standard Claria Hi-Definition Ink that comes with it or something different.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## Astro_Ts (Nov 11, 2008)

I have 2 epson 1400's, epson 1280 and an epson 3000. 

I dont know anything about the 1800, but I do know the 1400 and its a great printer for the $$$. We use Accurip with all our printers and its amazing. 

my advice, get the 1400 and if you're just using it for film output, get the all black system for it.


----------



## qR (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if i could use the Epson L800 using transfer papers for t shirt printing? I need your advice. Thanks!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes but you will be better posting in a thread or starting a new one in the heat transfer scetion instead of the screen printing section


----------



## qR (Feb 27, 2013)

Oops, sorry. My bad. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

1400 with AccuRip is what I use, and have had zero problems with it. Works great.


----------

